# 80' Tap Rule



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Pictures could not do justice what I just ran across on a job site. We had a facility where the chiller disconnect (fusible) stationary/movable contacts had a thermal issue and the disconnect needed to be replaced. Went to the job and found the parallel 500 kcmils were bus tapped from a 4000 amp switchboard, conductor length approximately 80 feet. Can't seem to locate that rule in Article 240. CAN ANYONE HELP?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Eh, 10, 20, 80, whatever... :jester: 

Holy smokes.


----------



## Pierre Belarge (Feb 3, 2007)

The bus tap, was it before the main service disconnect(s) or after the Main service disconnect(s)?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

On the load side of a 4000 amp GE HPC fused switch, with GFP.


----------

